

What non-web software do you use the most? - breck
http://breckyunits.com/code/what_nonweb_software_do_you_use_the_most

======
pgbovine
it seems like there must exist some sort of 'benign spyware' you can install
on your computer, which monitors what programs you have running (and when each
one is the active window). it could automatically generate reports of your top
10 most frequently-used programs, most used in the recent day, week, month,
etc. this is sort of like the "top visited websites" feature in Google Chrome
and other browsers, except extended to all programs on your desktop. think of
it as a layer on top of 'ps' or 'top'.

~~~
breck
like rescuetime?

